# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Nuk ju njohin

## EuroStar1

Si e shpjegoni qe asnje nga feja Islame nuk ju njeh si beimtar,por ju konsiderojn (QAFIRA)
A mund ti argumentoni gabimet dhe shkeljet e juaja ndaj ISLAMIT? si psh:Alkoolin,mbajtjen e fotografive neper mure,lutjet neper tyrbe dhe varre degjimi i muzikes etj.Te gjitha keto jane ne kundershtim me fen islame,me kuranin dhe hadithin e pejgamerit s.a.w.s.Ju ku i keni argumentat qe zbatoni kete lloj feje??

----------


## ganimet

1Kom lexu ne nji rast se pejgameri a.s i esht ber pytje se nese njeriu pin alkohol dhe vazhdimisht e thot shehadetin a i pranohet te Allahu xh h. ai tha po,i pranohet shehadeti i tij .
2 .Fotot simbas mendimit tim nuk esht haram te mbahet ne nji apartament nese nuk sherbejn si adhurim per to .Adhurimi i takon vetem Allahut xh.h                                                                                                                                   
3.Muzika nuk  ndalohet ,sipas nji transmetimi ku pejgameri a s ishte duke degju keng ne nji gjami ,ne at moment hyn Ebu Bekri r a pejgameri  a s.u thot mose e ndalni vetem sa u a kthen shpinen valltareve.
4Lutja esht synet ate e ka praktiku edhe pegameri a s po njerzit ne kohen e fundi i kan dhen nji kahje tjeter dhe po bejn shirk.Vet pejgameri a s ka vizitu disa her ne dit vorrezat po nuk ka qendru gjat veq sa esht lut per shpirtin e tyre, nji rast kom lexu se nji sehab i thot pse po i vizito shpesh vorrezat Pejgameri a s i thot se po e kujtoi vdekjen ,kjo esht e mir per te gjallin qe ta kujtoi se kjo e pret ne gjdo moment .Pejgameri a s ishte shembulli me i mir i njerzimit,Me erdhi keq qe nuk isha ne gjendje se ne cilin tefsir i kom gjet kto te dhena po jom shum i sigurt ne kuptimin e tyre sepse edhe vet kom deshir te i vizitoi varrezat dhe jom mundu te sillem sipas ksaj porosie te dashurit muhamed a s .po nese e kundershton dikush mund ta sjell e verset te sakt nji dit tjeter .I lavdruar qoft per gjithmon emri dhe vepra e te derguarit ton njeriut me fisnik Muhamed mustafas a s  Amin.

----------


## EuroStar1

Keto jane vetem fjale,nese nuk ke argumente,mos kthe pergjigje pa vlere.Une nuk ti kam sjell argumentet e shtumta qe kam nga (KURANI dhe HADITHE) sepse po pres argumentet e juaja,nese keni.Es selamu alejkm.A edhe nje gje se po harroja,une nuk kam thon me u lut per shpirtin e te vdekurve se ajo lejohet,por me ju lut per ndihm atyre qe kan vdek(dervishve sic i quani)

----------


## woodstock

> Si e shpjegoni qe asnje nga feja Islame nuk ju njeh si beimtar,por ju konsiderojn (QAFIRA)


Edhe ne ata i konsiderojme njejte

----------


## woodstock

EuroStar1 sot te pashe se je online, ishte ora 3 pse nuk erdhe o *mykshliman* e me na sjell "argumente te SHUMTA"

----------


## EuroStar1

Sure  Maide   .//.   ajeti 90.

O ju që besuat, s'ka dyshim se vera, bixhozi, idhujt dhe hedhja e shigjetës (për fall) janë vepra të ndyta nga shejtani. Pra, largohuni prej tyre që të jeni të shpëtuar.
Mjafton te me kerkojsh ku ke paqartesi dhe cdo gje do ta sjll nga Kurani dhe Hadithet.Es selamu alejkum

----------


## EuroStar1

Sure  Maide   .//.   ajeti 90.

O ju që besuat, s'ka dyshim se vera, bixhozi, idhujt dhe hedhja e shigjetës (për fall) janë vepra të ndyta nga shejtani. Pra, largohuni prej tyre që të jeni të shpëtuar.
Mjafton te me kerkojsh ku ke paqartesi dhe cdo gje do ta sjll nga Kurani dhe Hadithet.Es selamu alejkum

----------


## bindi

> Si e shpjegoni qe asnje nga feja Islame nuk ju njeh si beimtar,por ju konsiderojn (QAFIRA)
> A mund ti argumentoni gabimet dhe shkeljet e juaja ndaj ISLAMIT? si psh:Alkoolin,mbajtjen e fotografive neper mure,lutjet neper tyrbe dhe varre degjimi i muzikes etj.Te gjitha keto jane ne kundershtim me fen islame,me kuranin dhe hadithin e pejgamerit s.a.w.s.Ju ku i keni argumentat qe zbatoni kete lloj feje??


O ler o buri dheut se me ba me ju ndegju ju ,se çfar ndalon feja sipas jush...
Zhvillimi tekniko shkencor do kishte mbetur qe ne kohen gomarit...!

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

nuk lejohen fotografit ne mur????po me cudit kjo gje esht e vertet????
ato te tjerat i di po kjo po me habit.....
pse nuk lejohen neper mure fotografit athere????

----------


## kleos

> O ler o buri dheut se me ba me ju ndegju ju ,se çfar ndalon feja sipas jush...
> Zhvillimi tekniko shkencor do kishte mbetur qe ne kohen gomarit...!


Hahahahaha  , sa e forte kjo . :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Anarchist

> Si e shpjegoni qe asnje nga feja Islame nuk ju njeh si beimtar,por ju konsiderojn (QAFIRA)
> A mund ti argumentoni gabimet dhe shkeljet e juaja ndaj ISLAMIT? si psh:Alkoolin,mbajtjen e fotografive neper mure,lutjet neper tyrbe dhe varre degjimi i muzikes etj.Te gjitha keto jane ne kundershtim me fen islame,me kuranin dhe hadithin e pejgamerit s.a.w.s.Ju ku i keni argumentat qe zbatoni kete lloj feje??


KUsh tka then qe muzika eshte e ndaluar a ke ndeni argument te sakt per kete >?

----------


## Bel ami

> Si e shpjegoni qe asnje nga feja Islame nuk ju njeh si beimtar,por ju konsiderojn (QAFIRA)
> A mund ti argumentoni gabimet dhe shkeljet e juaja ndaj ISLAMIT? si psh:Alkoolin,mbajtjen e fotografive neper mure,lutjet neper tyrbe dhe varre degjimi i muzikes etj.Te gjitha keto jane ne kundershtim me fen islame,me kuranin dhe hadithin e pejgamerit s.a.w.s.Ju ku i keni argumentat qe zbatoni kete lloj feje??


Po kush je ti dhe ke perfaqeson qe duhet te te japim llogari ty?Secili do te gjykohet nga Zoti pe cfare ka bere dhe cka besuar ne jete.Ti me mire trembju Zotit,sepse mendjemadhesia dhe egoizmi qe je duke shfaqur te largojne nga besimi.

----------


## pejani34

Tash fillojn ofendimet , se skan kurfar baze as ne Kuran e as ne hadith.

kurgjo nuk me brengos, secili njeri e ka drejtimin e vet besimin e vet, te gjith jan te lir te jetojn si te deshirojn,

vetem nje  me brengos , pse equajn vetin musliman, kurr skan kurgja te perbashket.

----------


## woodstock

> 1Kom lexu ne nji rast se pejgameri a.s i esht ber pytje se nese njeriu pin alkohol dhe vazhdimisht e thot shehadetin a i pranohet te Allahu xh h. ai tha po,i pranohet shehadeti i tij .
> 2 .Fotot simbas mendimit tim nuk esht haram te mbahet ne nji apartament nese nuk sherbejn si adhurim per to .Adhurimi i takon vetem Allahut xh.h                                                                                                                                   
> 3.Muzika nuk  ndalohet ,sipas nji transmetimi ku pejgameri a s ishte duke degju keng ne nji gjami ,ne at moment hyn Ebu Bekri r a pejgameri  a s.u thot mose e ndalni vetem sa u a kthen shpinen valltareve.
> 4Lutja esht synet ate e ka praktiku edhe pegameri a s po njerzit ne kohen e fundi i kan dhen nji kahje tjeter dhe po bejn shirk.Vet pejgameri a s ka vizitu disa her ne dit vorrezat po nuk ka qendru gjat veq sa esht lut per shpirtin e tyre, nji rast kom lexu se nji sehab i thot pse po i vizito shpesh vorrezat Pejgameri a s i thot se po e kujtoi vdekjen ,kjo esht e mir per te gjallin qe ta kujtoi se kjo e pret ne gjdo moment .Pejgameri a s ishte shembulli me i mir i njerzimit,Me erdhi keq qe nuk isha ne gjendje se ne cilin tefsir i kom gjet kto te dhena po jom shum i sigurt ne kuptimin e tyre sepse edhe vet kom deshir te i vizitoi varrezat dhe jom mundu te sillem sipas ksaj porosie te dashurit muhamed a s .po nese e kundershton dikush mund ta sjell e verset te sakt nji dit tjeter .I lavdruar qoft per gjithmon emri dhe vepra e te derguarit ton njeriut me fisnik Muhamed mustafas a s  Amin.



Feja e ketyre eshte Feja e Tejmijes,qe keta e quajne islami.Keta nuk e respektojne Kuranin,vetem shtiren sa per sy e faqe,keta respektojne vetem hadithe te falsifikuara te buharis dhe librat e atij gomari,Tejmijes.Ai kokeboshi ka ndaluar fotografit e vizitat ne varreza,kjo nuk ka tbeje asgje me Kuranin.
Prandaj,ke kujdese nga keta mykshlimana.
Ja se qthote Kurani per ta:

*Ka njerëz, të cilët thonë: I kemi besuar All-llahut dhe botës tjetër, por ata nuk janë besimtarë.
Ata përpiqen ta mashtrojnë All-llahun dhe ata që kanë besuar, por ata vetëm e mashtrojnë veten dhe nuk e hetojnë.
Zemrat e tyre janë të sëmura dhe All-llahu edhe më tepër ua rrit sëmundjen. Ata i pret dënim i dhembshëm për shkak se gënjejnë.
*

----------


## Bel ami

> Tash fillojn ofendimet , se skan kurfar baze as ne Kuran e as ne hadith.
> 
> kurgjo nuk me brengos, secili njeri e ka drejtimin e vet besimin e vet, te gjith jan te lir te jetojn si te deshirojn,
> 
> vetem nje  me brengos , pse equajn vetin musliman, kurr skan kurgja te perbashket.


sa me shume jo te perbahketa te kemi  me ty, aq me te paster jemi.

----------


## pejani34

ELHAMDULILAH shum fjal e bukurr, mos e vet se te tregon vet.

----------


## EuroStar1

> Po kush je ti dhe ke perfaqeson qe duhet te te japim llogari ty?Secili do te gjykohet nga Zoti pe cfare ka bere dhe cka besuar ne jete.Ti me mire trembju Zotit,sepse mendjemadhesia dhe egoizmi qe je duke shfaqur te largojne nga besimi.


Ja pergjigja dhe me falni se kam qen shum i zene.Nese nuk ju mjaftojn keto hadithe,ju sjell te tjera.Es selamu alejkum
=========================================
ndalesen e alkolit:

Transmetohet nga ebi Malik el Esharijj (radiAll-llahu anhu) se e ka dëgjuar të dërguarin e All-llahut duke thënë: Do të vinë njerëz në ummetin tim të cilët do ta lejojnë zinanë, prostuticionin, mëndafshin, alkoolin dhe instrumentet e muzikës. Nga vet fjala në hadith që thotë: do ti lejojnë nënkuptojmë se ato janë të ndaluara.
==================================================
Ndalesa e muzikes
Transmetohet nga ibni Mesudi (radiAll-llahu anhu) i cili ka thënë: Muzika e mbjellë dyfytyrësinë, nifakun në zemër ashtu sikurse e mbjellë uji bimën, dhikri e mbjellë imanin, besimin në zemër ashtu sikurse e mbjellë uji bimën dhe thoshte: Muzika është thirrje në zina (prostuticion). All-llahu na ruajt!
==================================================  =
fotografit mbi mure

Aisha (radiAllahu anha), transmetoi se "i dërguari i Allahut
[salallahu alejhi ue selam] është kthyer nga një udhëtim dhe unë e pata
mbuluar derën me një perde që kishte imazhe të kuajve me krahë. Ai
[salallahu alejhi ue selam] më urdhëroi që ta heqi atë, kështu që unë e
heqa atë". [Buhari 7/542]

----------


## mesia4ever

> Si e shpjegoni qe asnje nga feja Islame nuk ju njeh si beimtar,por ju konsiderojn (QAFIRA)
> A mund ti argumentoni gabimet dhe shkeljet e juaja ndaj ISLAMIT? si psh:Alkoolin,mbajtjen e fotografive neper mure,lutjet neper tyrbe dhe varre degjimi i muzikes etj.Te gjitha keto jane ne kundershtim me fen islame,me kuranin dhe hadithin e pejgamerit s.a.w.s.Ju ku i keni argumentat qe zbatoni kete lloj feje??


Mirembrema dhe pershendetje se pari. Teme me vend dhe mjaft e qelluar. Definitivisht kjo teme i duhej 'Forumit Shqiptar'. We have been waitin' for so long for this. (e kemi prit me kohe kete teme)

Si e shpjegoni ju?! Shumica e myslimaneve i bejne keto gjera qe i ceke, p.sh. ne KS vetem 0.0001 % nuk e ndegjojne muziken, por te gjithe numerohen si myslimane. Ne Shqiperi me shume se 90 % e 'myslimaneve' e konsumojne alkoolin, ka qe e hane edhe mishin e derrit... por numerohen si myslimane. Me shume se 99 % e shqiptareve myslimaneve kane fotografi, por perseri numerohen si myslimane. E qitash perse sipas jush vetem Bektashinjte spo u dashkan te llogariten si myslimane. Pfff, me vjen te vjell per injorancen tuaj zotri. Definitivisht kurre skeni me mbledh mend, per kete tani jemi 100% te sigurte. :rrotullo syte:

----------


## EuroStar1

> Mirembrema dhe pershendetje se pari. Teme me vend dhe mjaft e qelluar. Definitivisht kjo teme i duhej 'Forumit Shqiptar'. We have been waitin' for so long for this. (e kemi prit me kohe kete teme)
> 
> Si e shpjegoni ju?! Shumica e myslimaneve i bejne keto gjera qe i ceke, p.sh. ne KS vetem 0.0001 % nuk e ndegjojne muziken, por te gjithe numerohen si myslimane. Ne Shqiperi me shume se 90 % e 'myslimaneve' e konsumojne alkoolin, ka qe e hane edhe mishin e derrit... por numerohen si myslimane. Me shume se 99 % e shqiptareve myslimaneve kane fotografi, por perseri numerohen si myslimane. E qitash perse sipas jush vetem Bektashinjte spo u dashkan te llogariten si myslimane. Pfff, me vjen te vjell per injorancen tuaj zotri. Definitivisht kurre skeni me mbledh mend, per kete tani jemi 100% te sigurte.


Anti-SHIRK 2 eshte ne kundershtim me ato qe keni shkruar,keshtu qe nuk po zgjatem me tej me ju.

----------


## SKENDER_BEU

> Si e shpjegoni qe asnje nga feja Islame nuk ju njeh si beimtar,por ju konsiderojn (QAFIRA)
> A mund ti argumentoni gabimet dhe shkeljet e juaja ndaj ISLAMIT? si psh:Alkoolin,mbajtjen e fotografive neper mure,lutjet neper tyrbe dhe varre degjimi i muzikes etj.Te gjitha keto jane ne kundershtim me fen islame,me kuranin dhe hadithin e pejgamerit s.a.w.s.Ju ku i keni argumentat qe zbatoni kete lloj feje??


Nuk deshta me hi ne kete teme se nuk kam kohe ,por kurani eshte shkruar mbas 600 vjetve mbas krishtit dhe nuk asht noj ligj ,por thjeshte liber,prandaj nuk kena as argumenta

----------

